#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  خبر عاجل

## أحمد ناصر

أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أجد أننا فى أشد الحاجة إلى إنشاء موضوع بالمنتدى للأخبار العاجلة
لذا أرجو أن يشترك الجميع فى كتابة أى خبر عاجل فور حدوثه مع ذكر مصدر الخبر
حتى نكون جميعا ملمين بالأخبار الساخنة التى تحدث أولا بأول
مع شكرى لكل من سيساهم فى هذا الموضوع بجزء من وقته ومجهوده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تواصل المظاهرات الحاشدة فى ميدان التحرير وأمام مبنى ماسبيرو وعدة ميادين وشوارع مختلفة بالقاهرة والمحافظات مطالبة برحيل المجلس العسكرى
المصدر: محطات التلفزة الفضائية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنباء عن تعرض مسيرة متجهة من مصر الجديدة إلى ميدان التحرير للإعتداء من بلطجية قاموا برشق المتظاهرين بالمولتوف وهاجموهم بالأسلحة لمنعهم من الوصول للتحرير
المصدر: قناة الحكمة الفضائية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قيام بعض الجماهير المتواجدة فى مباراة كرة القدم بين الزمالك وإنبى بإلقاء كرات كرة قدم إلى داخل الملعب مما تسبب فى إيقاف الكرة أكثر من مرة
المصدر:المباراة مذاعة على عدة قنوات فضائية رياضية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وزع عدد من الشباب منشورا داخل مترو الأنفاق اليوم الجمعة، يدعو جميع المصريين إلى إغلاق التليفون المحمول غدا السبت، فى الذكرى الأولى لتظاهرات جمعة الغضب العام الماضى والتى تم فيها قطع جميع الاتصالات من قبل جميع شركات المحمول.

وجاء فى نص المنشور:

"عرض المصريين لكل شركات المحمول هنقفل التليفون يوم 28 يناير 2012 علشان نقولكم شكرا"

"شكرا لمساعدتكم فى قتل الثوار يوم 28 يناير، شكرا لتسجيل المكالمات لمساعدة امن الدولة لقتل المصريين.."

"شكرا على حرمانكم لشهيد إنه يكلم أهله قبل ما يموت.. اقفل تليفونك يوم كامل تضامنا مع كل نقطة دم سالت ملقتش حد ينجدها عشان مفيش شبكة رد عليهم واقفل تليفونك".


المصدر:أخبارنا اليوم نقلا عن اليوم السابع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الإخوان المسلمون يزيلون لافتة مكتوب عليها العيد الأول للثورة من على منصتهم بعد هتافات ترددت مهاجمة لوضع اللافتة فى ميدان التحرير
المصدر: قناة سى بى سى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السفارة الأمريكية تنفى أى صلة لديبلوماسييها بدهس الثوار أثناء فعاليات الثورة
المصدر قناة سى بى سى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

علاء عبدالفتاح يقود مظاهرة حاشدة لماسبيرو
المصدر: اليوم السابع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نائب البيرلمان محمد البلتاجى: الإحتقان بين شركاء الثورة غير مبرر
وكلنا متفقين على إستكمال الثورة
نريد بعد شهر من الآن على الأكثر إنتخابات رئاسة
أدرك المخاوف لدى الثوار لكن بعد تشكيل البرلمان يستحيل أن يتم التلاعب
وفى رد على سؤال حول رفع الأحذية أمام منصة الإخوان قال البلتاجى: نحن نتحمل هذا الإسفاف الذى لا يمكن أن يكون حال الوطنيين الحقيقيين..ولا يمكن أن يكون هذا أداء حقيقى للثوريين
المصدر: قناة المحور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محمود عفيفى المتحدث بإسم حركة 6 أبريل يرفض التجاوزات التى حدثت تجاه منصة الإخوان المسلمين بالتحرير
وإن كانت منصة الإخوان قد إستفزت المتوةاجدين بالميدان للإصرار على الإحتفال بالثورة على غير رغبة المتواجدين بالميدان
والبلتاجى يرد بأن التجاوزات حدثت حينما أذاعت المنصة القرآن ثم تكررت جينما أذاعت المنصة الأغانى
والأغانى والأناشيد الوطنية كان عادة متكررة لمنصة اإخوان حتى من قبل تنحى مبارك عن السلطة
وهناك أطراف داخل الميدان تسعى لإحداث إنشقاقات بين شركاء العمل الثورى
المصدر: قناة المحور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجلس أمناء الثورة يدعو لعدم الإعتصام فى الميادين لمنع الإحتكاك بمن وصفهم بأعداء الثورة
المصدر : قناة سى بى سى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وفاة عشرة مصريين من أسرتين يربط بينهما صلة نسب فى المملكة العربية السعودية أثناء عودتهم من رحلة العمرة وسيتم دفنهم بمكة المكرمة
المصدر السفير أحمد راغب لقناة ال سى بى سى

----------


## اليمامة

موضوع جميل أحمد ومناسب تماما فعلا للواقع الحالى الذى تمر فيه الأحداث وتتجدد سريعا سريعا ونحتاج حقا لأن نلاحقها باستمرار 
الحقيقة تابعت كل الأخبار أعلاه وقلبى يدق بشدة .. ربما من تلاحقها ..واضطرابى تجاه بعضها 
سأحاول أن أشارك ان شاء الله
وفى كل الأحوال سأتابع هنا الأخبار وليكن هذا الموضوع هو مرجعى للأخبار العاجلة 

شكرا جزيلا 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> موضوع جميل أحمد ومناسب تماما فعلا للواقع الحالى الذى تمر فيه الأحداث وتتجدد سريعا سريعا ونحتاج حقا لأن نلاحقها باستمرار 
> الحقيقة تابعت كل الأخبار أعلاه وقلبى يدق بشدة .. ربما من تلاحقها ..واضطرابى تجاه بعضها 
> سأحاول أن أشارك ان شاء الله
> وفى كل الأحوال سأتابع هنا الأخبار وليكن هذا الموضوع هو مرجعى للأخبار العاجلة 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا


شكرا لك يا ندى
تسعدنى متابعتك
وسأسعد أكثر إذا ساهم أعضاء المنتدى فى إثراء الموضوع بإخبار عاجلة جديدة
فالأحداث بالفعل سريعة التطور ونحن فى حاجة ماسة لمتابعة المستجدات هنا بدلا من البحث عنها فى مواقع أخرى
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحكم ياسر عبدالرؤوف يخرج من الملعب وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة فور إطلاق صافرته معلنا نهاية مكباراة كرة القدم بين الزمالك وإنبى بفوز إنبى بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد
وقد إقتحم أحد الجماهير أرض الملعب أثناء المباراة مرتديا فانلة يبدو أنه قد كتب عليه مطلب ما
المصدر: المباراة مذاعة على الهواء على عدد من القنوات الفضائية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تظاهر المئات فى مدينة نجع حمادى أمام قسم الشرطة مطالبين بسرعة القبض على تاجر وإبنه وتقديم الجناة إلى المحاكمة
المصدر: قناة أون تى فى مباشر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنقلاب القطار رقم 32 القادم من الإسكندرية للقاهرة وأنباء عن وقوع إصابات
المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حمل السفير السورى بالقاهرة مسئولية إقتحام السفارة السورية بالقاهرة من قبل متظاهرين سوريين محتجين على نظام بشار الأسد للشرطة المصرية وكالبهم بتشديد الحراسة على السفارة..
قناة 24 الفرنسية الإخبارية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صبحى صالح عضو البرلمان عن حزب الحرية والعدالة: أى تصرف يخالف ترتيب الإعلان الستورى للمجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة سيكون غير دستورى..نتمنى إستمرار المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة كما كان معنا وفيا بإلتزاماته ..لماذا نحاكم النوايا؟وما مصلحتنا فى التخوين؟
المصدر: قناة الحياة 2

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إعتداءات على منصة الإخوان المسلمين فى ميدان التحرير الآن وإشتباكات تنتج أعداد بالعشرات من الجرحى
المصدر: قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المدعون بالحق المدنى يطالبون بنقل مبارك إلى سجن طرة
قرر المدعون بالحق المدنى الانسحاب مؤقتاً من جلسة محاكمة الرئيس السابق محمد حسنى مبارك وابنيه علاء وجمال والعادلى ومساعديه الـ6، وذلك اعتراضا على ما قدمه دفاع العادلى من دفوع وطلبات وتوجيه تهمة التزوير للنيابة العامة فى الأدلة والأشرطة التى قدمت، واتهامها بالتلاعب فى أحراز الدعوى.

أكد المدعون أن محامى العادلى تعمد فى جلسة اليوم توجيه تهمة التزوير للنيابة العامة والتلاعب فى الأشرطة والسيديهات المقدم بالدعوى، بالإضافة للحذف والمونتاج والتلاعب بالأحراز واتهام شركة موبينيل بالتخابر مع إسرائيل، كما تقدموا بطلب جديد إلى هيئة المحكمة يصرون فيه على إيداع مبارك سجن طره، واعترضوا أيضاً على قرار منع تصوير مبارك والعادلى وباقى المتهمين أثناء دخولهم جلسة المحاكمة، ومن جانبه أكد محمد محمود الأشقر المحامى أن تلك المحاكمة لا ترتقى بثورة شعب ولابد وأن تكون المحاكمة ثورية لثبوت الأدلة فى حق جميع المتهمين.

المصدر: اليوم السابع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تعزيزات أمنية شديدة حول وزارة الداخلية لمنع محاولات إقتحامها

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بورسعيد لا يوجد فيها أى فرد أمن وشباب بورسعيد يشكلون لجان شعبية لحماية الشوارع والمنازل

محمود سعد: قناة النهار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود

المصدر: لقطات مذاعة على الهواء مباشرة فى عدة قنوات فضائية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إرتفاع عدد المصابين إلى 628 شخصا فى الإشتباكات بمحيط وزارة الداخلية

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

متاريس وأسلاك شائكة حول مديرية أمن الإسكندرية والشوارع الجانبية المحيطة بها

المصدر: قناة 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محاولات لإقتحام مديرية الأمن بالسويس من بعض المتظاهرين

المصدر:عبدالله ضيف مدير مكتب جريدة الوفد بالسويس لقناة صدى البلد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنباء عن إطلاق خرطوش على المتظاهرين أمام وزارة الداخلية ووزارة الصحة تنفى وصول أى حالات مصابة بالخرطوش إلى مستشفياتها

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هجوم بال آر بى جى على قسم شرطة نخل بالعريش

المصدر: قناة سى بى سى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس العسكرى: البعض ذهب بخياله المريض أننا السبب فى أحداث بورسعيد للبقاء فى الحكم وفرض الطوارىء

المصدر: قناة 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

توفيق عكاشة: دخلنا فيما يسمى بالأناركية
وهذا أساس الفكر الشيوعى الذى لا يعترف بالله

المصدر : قناة الفراعين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مسيرات فى شوارع دمنهور إحتجاجا على أحداث بورسعيد

المصدر: قناة  سى بى سى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مدير أمن السويس ينفى إطلاق الخرطوش على المتظاهرين

المصدر: قناة أون تى فى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الألتراس تنفى أى صلة لها بالأحداث الجارية فى محيط وزارة الداخلية

المصدر: قناة دريم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الصحف العالمية تصف أحداث بورسعيد بالأكثر وحشيا فى تاريخ الرياضة

المصدر: قناة صدى البلد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إرتفاع عدد المصابين فى محيط الداخلية إلى 849

المصدر: قناة النهار

----------


## ابن البلد

ارتفاع عدد المصابين بين المتظاهرين في الاشتباكات مع الأمن أمام مديرية أمن السويس إلى 40 بينهم إصابات بالرصاص الحي

المصدر: المصري اليوم

----------


## amshendy

هناك  مدن لا تهزم 
*السويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــس*

----------


## ابن البلد

عمليات كر وفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن قرب وزارة الداخلية

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## zizoYAzizo

المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الداخلية 
لم نتعامل سوي بالغاز فقط ولم تطلق الداخلية طلقة خرطوش واحدة وينفي ما تردد عن استقالة وزير الداخلية

المصدر

----------


## ابن البلد

لواء/ مروان مصطفي
المتحدس باسم وزارة الداخلية : 

عدد المصابين من ضباط الشرطة بلغ 188 مصابا من بينهم 16 إصابة خرطوش

المصدر : قناة النيل الإخبارية

----------


## amshendy

عاجل : الاخوان يحافظون على مقار احزابهم  و يستندلون مع العسكرى 
الدعوة التى نشرناها خلال يومين ادت الى تخللى الاخوان عن حماية العسكرى و ياريت يخلوهم فى المقار لان اى وجود لهم فى الميدان سيدفعون ثمنه غاليا

----------


## zizoYAzizo

عتمان :القوات المسلحة مستعدة لنزول الشوارع
============================
اكد اللواء اسماعيل عتمان نائب رئيس اركان الجيش المصري خلال اجتماعه في وزارة الدفاع منذ قليل ان الجيش سوف يبدأ في النزول مرة اخرى الي الشوارع بهدف تأمين المنشأت الحيوية في البلاد التي قد تتعرض للخطر واكد عتمان في الوقت ذاته ان القوات المسلحة علي اتم استعداد في تطهير الجهاز الشرطي بشكل كامل .

واوضح عتمان خلال الاجتماع ان القوات المسلحة سوف تقوم بتأمين البنوك والشوارع وانها ستبدأ في تنزيل تشكيلات مختلفة للحفاظ علي الامن والامان في الشارع المصرى .

المصدر : الفجر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

إصابة عميد شرطة فى محاولة اقتحام قسم ثانى المحلة
الغربية – عادل ضرة

المصدر : اليوم السابع 

هنرجع تانى لموضوع الاقسام  ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قوات الأمن تتقدم داخل شارع محمد محمود وتجلى أعدادا من المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللواء إسماعيل عتمان ينفى الإدلاء بتصريحات حول نزول الجيش بكثافة إلى الشارع

المصدر: القناة الأولى المصرية الفضائية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وزارة الصحة: 6 ضحايا وأكثر من 2315 مصابا جراء المواجهات فى محيط وزارة الداخلية

المصدر: قناة المحور

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كشفت المعاينة الأولية لاستاد النادى المصرى للجنة تقصى الحقائق، عن وجود لحام حديث بأحد الأبواب الحديدية الخاصة بخروج جماهير النادى الأهلى، وهو اللحام الذى منع الجماهير من الخروج من الاستاد بأمان.

جاء الفضل لاكتشاف اللحام الحديث بالبوابة الحديدية من النائب الدكتور أكرم الشاعر، والذى جاء مسرعا إلى أعضاء اللجنة وهم فى أرض الملعب، وقال لهم إن هناك مفاجأة ومصيبة كبرى، مضيفا: "فى بوابة حديدية فى مدرجات الأهلى تم لحامها حديثا، ولولا هذا اللحام لخرجت جماهير الأهلى بسلام ولم يحدث تكدس بينهم".

واصطحب الشاعر أعضاء اللجنة إلى تلك البوابة وعاينوها جماعة، وقال هذه نقطة مهمة للوصول إلى الحقيقة. 




الجيش هو الى هيلحم الباب او الشرطه ?!

اليوم السابع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بديع يؤكد على أهمية تفريق نزلاء طرة على سجون مصر وإيداع مبارك السجن ومنع الإتصال عنهم جميعا

المصدر: قناة سى بى سى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عادل رفعت مدير أمن السويس: كل القوى السياسية تحاول التدخل لصرف المتظاهرين
أعداد القتلى 3 والمصابين 27
ويوجد عشرة مصابين من أفراد الشرطة بطلقات خرطوش
المصدر: قناة السى بى سى

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اشتعال النار فى مبنى مأمورية الضرائب بشارع منصور
التلفزيون المصرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين: المجلس العسكرى ووزارة الداخلية ومحافظ بورسعيد وجالس إدارات الأندية مسئولة عن أحداث بورسعيد

المصدر: قناة أون تى فى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لجنة الدفاع والأمن القومى بالبرلمان المصرى تقرر عقد جلسة طارئة بالبرلمان غدا

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللواء حسن عبدالحميد مساعد وزير الداخلية السابق: يجب التخلص من مساعدى حبيب العادلى من وزارة الداخلية
ويجب تأهيل طلبة كلية الشرطة على أن الضابط ليس سيفا مسلطا على الشعب

المصدر: قناة دريم 2

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قوى ثورية تتهم المجلس العسكرى بتدبير موقعة بورسعيد للبقاء فى السلطة وإعادة قانون الطوارىء

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عمرو موسى يطالب المجلس العسكرة بفتح باب الترشح للرئاسة أول مارس

المصدر:الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مناوشات متقطعة فى محيط وزارة الداخلية بين قوات الأمن ومتظاهرين

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجلس الأمن يعقد بعد قليل جلسة مفتوحة للتصويت على مشروع القرار الأوروبى العربى بشأن سوريا

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

روسيا ستستخدم حق النقض د مشروع القرار الأممى بشأن روسيا

المصدر: قناة العربية( الحدث)

----------


## أحمد ناصر

روسيا والصين تستخدمان حق الفيتو على قرار بشأن سوريا

المصدر: قناة العربية (الحدث)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

بث حى لجلسة مجلس الأمن 


http://www.unmultimedia.org/tv/webcast/

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس الإستشارى يقترح يقترح بدء الترشيح للإنتخابات الرئاسية المصرية فى 23 فبراير بدلا من 15 أبريل

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار نقلا عن رويترز

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجهولون يتسلقون سطح مبنى الضرائب الآن

المصدر: قناة صدى البلد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لواء من قوات الأمن المركزى يفقد عينه اليمنى فى أحداث محيط وزارة الداخلية

المصدر: قناة أون تى فى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس العسكرى: لن تسقط مصر وسيكون حسابنا عسيرا مع كل من إمتدت يده لحرق مصر

المصدر: قناة أون تى فى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجلس إدارة إتحاد كرة القدم المصرى يتقدم بإستقالة جماعية بناء على خلفيات أحداث إستاد بورسعيد

المصدر: قناة أون تى فى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس العسكرى: لن نسمح لكارهى مصر بالوقيعة بين الجيش والشرطة والشعب

المصدر: قناة سى بى سى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مدير أمن بورسعيد: إطلاق نيران مكثف أمام مديرية الأمن ببورسعيد وإطلاق قنابل الغاز لتفريق المتظاهرين

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس العسكرى للمتظاهرين: عودوا إلى ميدان التحرير وإتركوا وزارة الداخلية وأنقذوا مصر من الفوضى

المصدر: قناة النهار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

د.أكرم الشاعر نائب الحرية والعدالة عن بورسعيد وعضو لجنة البرلمان لتقصى الحقائق:اللجنة سترفع تقرير مبدأى غدا وسنصل للحقيقة قريبا وما حدث ليس بسبب مباراة كرة قدم وما تم إطلاقه من الشماريخ لا يقل ثمنه عن سبعين ألف جنيه وهذه الكارثة مخططة 

المصدر: قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حزب الكرامة يحمل المجلس العسكرى مسئولية الأوضاع ويطالب بسحب الثقة من الحكومة وتشكيل حكومة إئتلافية

المصدر: قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس الإستشارى يوصى المجلس العسكرى بعزل الضباط المحسوبين على النظام السابق ومحاسبة المتسببين فى أحداث بورسعيد

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لجنة الشباب بمجلس الشعب تطالب بإقالة النائب العام على خلفية أحداث بورسعيد

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

وزير الداخليه :
تم القبض على تشكيلات عصابية كبيرة 
قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## ابن البلد

وزير الداخليه :
تعلمنا الدرس من ثورة يناير بعد تكرار الهروب من عدة سجون
قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## ابن البلد

وزير الداخليه :
مدير أمن بورسعيد السابق لم يطلب زيادة الدعم ولم يبلغنا بأي محاذير

قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## ابن البلد

وزير الداخلية يصدر قرارا بتوزيع رموز نظام مبارك المحبوسين بطرة على 5 سجون مختلفة

المصدر موقع جريدة الأهرام

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انهيار عقار مكون 14 طابقا بالإسكندرية

بوم 7

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس العسكرى سيذيع بيانا مهما بعد قليل

المصدر: قناة المحور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة فى رسالته للأمة:

 أوفينا أولا بأول وعودنا وسلمنا السلطة التشريعية إلى مجلس الشعب....
تم الإعلان عن فتح باب الترشيح للرئاسة فى العاشر من مارس
نصارحكم القول بأن مصرنا الغالية تتعرض لمؤامرة فى بث الفنة وإحداث الوقيعة بين الشعب والجيش
عازمون على المضى قدما وللإمام نحو الديموقراطية مهما كانت الصعاب
لن نركع إلا لله الواحد القهار

المصدر: القناة الأولى المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لجنة الصحة بالبرلمان تتفقد مستشفى سجن طرة الأربعاء القادم تمهيدا لنقل حسنى مبارك إليها

المصدر: الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

فيس بوك

عاجل | موعد النطق بالحكم على مبارك سيعلن الأربعاء المقبل

أعلنت محكمة جنايات القاهرة في جلستها المنعقدة الخميس أن موعد النطق بالحكم في قضايا الاتهام الموجهة للرئيس المصري المخلوع حسني مبارك سيعلن الأربعاء المقبل.

وقال القاضي أحمد رفعت إن جلسة الحكم في القضايا الموجهة لمبارك ستكون ختامية الأربعاء المقبل، حيث ستستمع فيها المحكمة لدفاع المتهمين، وفي آخر الجلسة سيعلن عن موعد النطق بالحكم.

كما أشار إلى أن المحكمة ستستمع الاثنين المقبل للتعقيب النهائي للنيابة العامة ومدعي الحق المدني.

ويحاكم الرئيس المخلوع (83 عاما) منذ 3 أغسطس/آب الماضي بتهم القتل العمد والإثراء غير المشروع واستغلال النفوذ والإضرار بأموال الدولة عمدا، لموافقته على تصدير الغاز لإسرائيل بأسعار تقل عن الأسعار في السوق الدولية.

كما يواجه مبارك مع نجليه علاء وجمال أيضا اتهامات بالفساد أثناء حكمه للبلاد، فضلا عن إحالة وزير داخليته حبيب العادلي وعدد من كبار مساعديه ورموز نظامه للقضاء.

وستقدم النيابة العامة والمدعون بالحق المدني الموكلون من أسر القتلى تعقيباتهم النهائية على ما ورد من مرافعات هيئة الدفاع عن المتهمين في جلسة تعقد الاثنين المقبل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نجح نادى الزمالك فى إدراك التعادل فى أولى مبارياته خارج أرضه مع يانج أفريكانز بطل تنزانيا فى دور ال64 لبطولة أفريقيا
سجل يانج أفريكانز هدفه فى الشوط الأول
وتعادل عمرو زكى للزمالك فى الشوط الثانى
جدير بالذذكر أن إسماعيل يوسف المدرب المساعد لحسن شحاتة قام بتقبيل الشارة السوداء التى إرتداها لاعبوا الزمالك حدادا على أرواح ضحايا إستاد بورسعيد
المصدر: المباراة كانت منقولة على عدة قنوات فضائية وإنتهت منذ لحظات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تحديد يوم 2 يونيو للنطق بالحكم فى قضية مبارك 

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الإعتداء على د. عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح بواسطة 3 ملثمين وضربه بكعوب بنادق رشاشة على مؤخرة رأسه
أثناء عودته من أحد مؤتمراته الشعبية من شبين الكوم وسرقة سيارته المستأجرة

المصدر: 
المستشار الإعلامى لحملة د.عبدالمنعم أبو الفتوح
برنامج آخر كلام
قناة الأون تى فى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سفير سوريا فى الأمم المتحدة ينسحب من إجتماع لجنة حقوق الإنسان

المصدر : قناة العربية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحمد فهمى أحمد نائب الحرية والعدالة رئيس لمجلس الشورى 
المصدر: قناة صوت البلد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حريق هائل بمناطق زراعية بواحة سيوة وقوات الجيش والدفاع المدنى تحاول السيطرة على الحريق

المصدر:قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وفاة البابا شنودة عن عمر يناهز ال 88 عام بعد صراع مع المرض

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الكتلة المصرية تعلن إنسحابها من إختيار المجلس التأسيسى لوضع الدستور

المصدر:قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الأهالي يضبطون "سيارات نقل" تفرغ السولار في ترعة بالإسكندرية

لقى أهالى منطقة العامرية بمحافظة الإسكندرية القبض على عدد من سائقي سيارات النقل "الترلات" المحملة بالسولار أثناء قيامهم بإفراغ حمولاتهم فى ترعة الناصرية.

وقام الأهالي بنصب كمين للسائقين وألقوا القبض عليهم، وتم التحفظ على الترلات وإبلاغ ضباط قسم شرطة العامرية واقتياد السائقين إلى القسم للتحقيق معهم لمعرفة المحرض الأساسى لهم.

وأفادت معلومات من داخل القسم أن السائقين امتنعوا عن الإدلاء بأسماء المحرضين لهم، فتم التحفظ عليهم، وجاري عرضهم على النيابة العامة.
المصدر/ محيط

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الحرية والعدالة ترشح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية

المصدر قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كمال الهلباوى يعلن إستقالته من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على الهواء مباشرة فى برنامج العاشرة مساءا كرد فعل على قرار حزب الحرية والعدالة بترشيح خيرت الشاطر لرئاسة الجمهورية

المصدر: قناة دريم 2

----------


## ابن البلد

عمر سليمان يعتذر عن الترشح لرئاسة الجمهورية

_مصراوي_

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أبو إسماعيل من أمام لجنة الإنتخابات الرئاسية:بعد هذه اللعبة من اللجنة لن أغادر هذا المكان
وأنصاره يهتفون:لو فيها فساد حى على الجهاد
المصدر: كلمة للشيخ حازم على الهواء مباشرة نقلتها قناة الأون تى فى مباشر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات ترفض جميع تظلمات المرشحين العشرة المستبعدين

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات ترفض جميع تظلمات المرشحين العشرة المستبعدين
> 
> المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار


أفضل شيء
بلا وجع دماغ

----------


## ابن البلد

الحكم 3 أشهر على الفنان عادل إمام بتهمة ازدراء الأديان وكفالة 100 جنيه
المصري اليوم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لجنة الإنتخابات الرئيسية توافق على خوض أحمد شفيق للإنتخابات الرئاسية

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مسيرة من مسجد الفتح تتجه إلى محيط وزارة الدفاع للمطالبة بإنهاء حكم العسكر

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

خادم الحرمين الشريفين : السفير السعودي بالقاهره سيعود لمصر خلال 48 ساعة

قناة الجزيرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المحكمة الدستورية ترجىء إتخاذ قرار فى بطلان قانون إنتخاب البرلمان وتمهل الخصوم شهرا لتقديم مذكراتهم
المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إغلاق باب المناقشة فى طلبات البيانات العاجلة  بالبرلمان بعد إحتدام المناقشة بين عدد من الأعضاء
المصدر: قناة صوت الشعب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

البرلمان يوافق على مشروع تعديل قانون التعليم والثانوية العامة ستصبح سنة واحدة

المصدر:قناة صوت الشعب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

السيطرة على حريق بأحد مصانع الأخشاب فى المنطقة الصناعية بالعباسية

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الإدارية العليا تقرر إجراء الإنتخابات الرئاسية فى موعدها وتحكم بصحة إحالة قانون العزل للدستورية

المصدر: الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وفاة الفنانة الكبيرة وردة الجزائرية بسكتة قلبية فى منزلها بالقاهرة

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## ابن البلد

الحكم بالمؤبد لمبارك والعادلي وبراءة باقي المتهمين 

المصدر: النيل للأخبار

----------


## ابن البلد

مصادر طبية : إصابة الرئيس السابق بأزمة صحية لدى وصوله سجن طرة ويجرى علاجه

المصدر: النيل للاخبار

----------


## zizoYAzizo

يارب ميموت دلوقتى علشان متبقاش القضيه كلهم براءه والعادلى بس الى محكوم عليه 25 سنه  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

المحكمة الدستورية العليا تقضي بعدم دستورية قانون العزل

المصدر: المصري اليوم

----------


## ابن البلد

"العليا" تقضي بعدم دستورية انتخاب الثلث الفردي من انتخابات مجلس الشعب

أصدرت المحكمة الدستورية العليا قرارها المرتقب اليوم بعدم دستورية انتخاب الثلث الفردي من انتخابات مجلس الشعب ويعني الحكم العودة إلي المحكمة الإدارية العليا لاتخاذ قرارها في مصير مجلس الشعب ومن ثم يتوجب علي البرلمان النظر في تنفيذ الحكم بعد قرار الإدارية العليا.


المصدر : بوابة الأهرام

----------


## ابن البلد

اشتباكات بالأيدي بين المتظاهرين والأمن أمام "الدستورية" بعد الحكمين

المصدر : بوابة الأهرام

----------


## ابن البلد

عاجل: المتظاهرون يتوجهون من أمام المحكمة الدستورية إلى التحرير مرددين "إلى الميدان.. إلى الميدان".

المصدر: المصري اليوم

----------


## ابن البلد

المحكمة الدستورية العليا تقضي بحل مجلس الشعب بالكامل

المصدر: المصري اليوم

----------


## ابن البلد

المجلس العسكري في مصر: استعدنا السلطة التشريعية وسنباشر تشكيل "التأسيسية" غداً

المصدر: قناة العربية

----------


## ابن البلد

المحكمة الدستورية الإسبانية توقف تنفيذ قرار تسليم حسين سالم إلى مصر

«الدستورية الإسبانية» تُعلّق طلب تسليم حسين سالم بعد طلبه «اللجوء السياسي»

المصدر: المصري اليوم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> المحكمة الدستورية الإسبانية توقف تنفيذ قرار تسليم حسين سالم إلى مصر
> 
> «الدستورية الإسبانية» تُعلّق طلب تسليم حسين سالم بعد طلبه «اللجوء السياسي»
> 
> المصدر: المصري اليوم


يابنى معاهم حق اذا كان هما ادانوه وقالو هنسلمو لمصر مصر ادته براءه  ::  تفتكر هيسلموه بقى ليه يعنى  :: 
عامه احنا شعب يستاهل جزمه شفيق على رقبته

----------


## ابن البلد

لجنة الرئاسة: فحصنا نتائج 13 محافظة فقط.. ولا يمكن إعلان أي مؤشرات قبل الحصر النهائي

المصدر الأهرام

----------


## ابن البلد

مصدر عسكرى: فودة تم تكليفه بالإشراف على الشئون المالية وليس رئيسًا لديوان الرئاسة

المصدر : الاهرام

----------


## ابن البلد

اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات تؤجل إعلان نتائج إنتخابات الرئاسة المصرية !

المصدر العربية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات تؤجل إعلان نتائج إنتخابات الرئاسة المصرية !
> 
> المصدر العربية


بيقولك أندونيسيا 250 مليون
يبدأون بالتصويت فى الصباح وينتهون منه فى الواحدة من ظهر ذلك اليوم وتعلن النتيجة فى نفس اليوم
بس إحنا عندنا ناس نواياها مش خالصة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وصول الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى مقر المحكمة الدستورية لأداء اليمين

المصدر قناة دريم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بدأ مراسم تأدية الرئيس مرسى اليمين أمام المحكمة الدستورية

القناة الأولى المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى أدى اليمين الدستورية أمام المحكمة الدستورية
وتوجه بالتحية من القلب لشعب مصر
وللجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية
وأكد حرصه على أن تبقى هذه المؤسسة مستقلة قوية فاعلة لا يشوبها شائبة ولا يؤثر عليها مؤثر
فهى موسسة حرة على أرض حرة لشعب حر
ويقول ننطلق إلى غد أفضل إلى مصر الجديدة إلى الجمهورية الثانية
وأنه سيقوم بدوره لضمان إستقلال المؤسسة القضائية
مصر اليوم دولة مدنية وطنية دستورية حديثة
دولة قوية بشعبها بتاريخها بمعتقدات أبنائها بمؤسساتها
وفى القلب من ذلك المحكمة الدستورية

المصدر : قناة دريم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

موكب الرئيس محمد مرسى يغادر المحكمة الدستورية متوجها إلى جامعة القاهرة

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وصول موكب الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى جامعة القاهرة

المصدر: قناة صدى البلد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تم إطلاق 21 طلقة مدفعية إحتفالا بتسلم الرئيس محمد مرسى السلطة
وعزف السلام الجمهورى قبل دخوله إلى القاعة التى سيلقى فيها خطابه التاريخى بجامعة القاهرة

المصدر: قناة صدى البلد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحضور فى جامعة القاهرة يهتفون بمجرد دخول المشير طنطاوى الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة
ويجلس طنطاوى إلى جوار سامى عنان والعالم المصرى أحمد زويل

المصدر: بث مباشر على قناة أون تى فى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس مرسى يدخل إلى القاعة وتضج القاعة بالتصفيق وصيحات الله أكبر
ويهتف جمع من الحضور (عيش حرية عدالة إجتماعية)
ويبدأ الحفل بتلاوة قرآنية للشيخ الطبيب أحمد نعينع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فاروق سلطان يلقى بكلمة 
سمى الله فيها وصلى على رسوله الكريم
وهنأ شعب مصر بهذاالحدث الفريد
وأعلن أن السيد رئيس الجمهورية أدى اليمين الدستورية أمام الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية
وذكر أسماء المستشارين
وتمنى التوفيق للرئيس محمد مرسى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الله أكبر فوق الجميع
قل بفضل الله وبرحمنه فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون

كانت هذه هى إفتتاحية خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى
ووجه حديثا إلى طلبة كلية الحقوق والآداب الذين أجل إمتحانهم من الصباح إلى يوم الخميس 11 من يوليو
وإعتذر لهم عن تأجيل الإمتحان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إفتخر مرسى بإنتمائه لجامعة القاهرة 
وذكر أهمية البحث العلمى
وقال بأننا طوينا صفحة قديمة
وأن مصر عاشت لحظات إزدهار ولحظات إنكسار
وأنه سيعمل على ألا تعود لحظات الإنكسار 
وأكد على أن مصر لن تعود إلى الوراء
وقال بأن الشعب المصرى حقق إنجازات لن نفرط فيها أبدا
وأن الشعب إنتخب مجلسا للشعب ومجلسا للشورى
فى إنتخابات حرة نزيهة
وأسس جمعية لتأسيس الدستور ستؤسس للدولة المدنيةالديموقراطية المستقلة الحديثة
ودستور يحقق العدل الإجتماعى وحرية الفكر والإبداع
وأن الرئيس سيكون فيها أجير عند الأمة وخادم للشعب
وأدى مرسى القسم مرة أخرى أمام الحضور
وأنه سيحافظ على القوات المسلحة وعلى الشرطة والقضاء وكل أبناء مصر
وأنه سيبذل كل جهده للحفاظ على أمن مصر القومى مع القوات المسلحة درع الوطن وسيفه الذى يردع كل من تسول له نفسه المساس بمصر أو تهديد أمنها القومى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وعاهد الله وعاهد الشعب على أن يعمل على إستقلال القضاء
وأن يكون حكم القضاء هو الفيصل
وقال لقد وفى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة بعهده ووعده الذى أخذه وقطعه على نفسه ألا يكون بديلا عن المؤسسات
وستعود المؤسسات المنتخبة لأداء دورها ويعود الجيش المصرى العظيم ليتفرغ لأداء دوره فى حماية أمن وحدود الوطن وليحافظ على قواتنا المسلحة قوية عزيزة متماسكة
فتحية لهم على ما بذلزوه من جهد وما تحملوه من عنت وما تكبدوه من مشاق
إن النهوض بمصر مسئوليتنا جميعا فلا مجال للإنتظار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يقول مرسى: إننى من موقعى هذا أتعهد أمام المصريين جميعا أن تقوم الدولة بمسئولياتها لأبناءها فى الداخل والخارج وأنه سيدعم وشائج المحبة بين كل المصريين
وأننا بحاجة ماسة إلى إزالة آثار الفوضى فى كل المجالات وخاصة فى المجال الإقتصادى
هذه الفوضى التى أسهم فيها النظام السابق على مدار عقود
لابد أن نحقق العدالة الإجتماعية كسبيل للإستقرار
وأن الشعب الذى خرج فى التحرير وفى كل ميادين مصر إستطاع تقويم مقام السلطة
بشكل سلمى حضارى ضاربا بذلك أروع الأمثلة
وطمأن كل من لديهم هواجس تبدل الدولة إلى مسارات أخرى إن الشعب قد إختارنى من أجل مسيرة الحضارة المصرية ولن يقبل الخروج عن تلك المسيرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

يقول مرسى إننا نحمل رسالة سلام للعالم
ونحمل رسالة حق وعدل
ونحترم ونرعى الإتفاقيات الدولية
وأعلن أن مصر شعب ودولة ومؤسسة الرئاسة  تقف مع الشعب الفلسطينى حتى يحصل على كافة حقوقه
وسنعمل على إتمام المصالحة الفلسطينية
نحن لا نصدر الثورة ولا نتدخل فى شئون أحد شعوب أو دول
ولا نسمح لأحد أن يتدخل فى شئوننا
إذا كنا الآن فى مصر نبنى مصرنا الجديدة فإننا لا ننفك
 أبدا عن أمتنا العربية والإسلاميةولا نعادى أحدا فى هذا العالم

مصر داعمة للشعب الفلسطينى وايضا للشعب السورى
يجب أن يتوقف نزيف الدم فى سوريا
وسنعمل على تفعيل إتفاقية السوق العربية المشتركة والدفاع العربى المشترك
مصر إذا نهضت نهض كل العرب
مصر ستقف قوية فى وجه التحديات التى تهدد الأمة العربية
كان قدر مصر منذ الأبد أن تكون رائدة
سنعمل على تشجيع الإستثمار فى كل قطاعاته وعلى إستعادة السياحة لدورها
وسنعمل مسلمين ومسيحيين لتعود مصر عزيزة قوية ولتستكمل أهداف ثورتها ونحقق معا الحرية والعدالة الإجتماعية والكرامة الإنسانية
أرسل لكم تحية من القلب وأعاهدكم ألا أخون الله فيكم
وذكرت وأكرر أن دماء الشهداء  حق فى رقبتى حتى يؤخذ القصاص له
وذكر الآية الكريمة وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون

----------


## أحمد ناصر

العريش
هجوم مسلح على كمين الريسة 
وآخر على كمين المزرعة
وثالث على مصنع أسمنت تابع للقوات المسلحة

المصدر قناة أون تى فى مباشر

----------


## ابن البلد

> العريش
> هجوم مسلح على كمين الريسة 
> وآخر على كمين المزرعة
> وثالث على مصنع أسمنت تابع للقوات المسلحة
> 
> المصدر قناة أون تى فى مباشر


مبقيتش فارقة 
 ::(:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المؤتمر الوطنى العام فى ليبيا يختار محمد المقريف رئيسا له

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى يلقى كلمة فى حفل تكريم حفظة القرآن

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: مصر ظلت جاثية للأسف لفترة طويلة وها هى مصر تنتفض

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: إن هذا الإسلام ونحن به وتحت مظلته ليس إلا رسالة سلام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: نحن نسعى جميعا للإستقرار والأمن والأمان والنهضة والتنمية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: ليست بيدى ولا بيد غيرى وإنما برعاية الله فلا تقلقوا إذا علا صوت بسلبيات أو علا صوت بجهل أو علا صوت بباطل أو علا صوت بخير لكن بصدر ضيق

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: ما إتخذته من قرارات ليس موجه ضد إشخاص ولا بقصد تشويه مؤسسات ولا أقصد إرسال رسالة سلبية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: مصر همشت من معادلة التاريخ واليوم تعود هذه الأمة لتنهض

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: أريد لإخوانى وأبنائى فى القوات المسلحة الخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: أريد أن أخبركم جميعا أن فى مصر رجال فى الشرطة كرام أوفياء شجعان يحبون مصر وهم فى قلبى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: لا نسمح لأحد أن يهدد أمن هذا الوطن

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته: لا أنام الليل هادىء البال حتى سيتقر أبناء سيناء وأبناء مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محمد مرسى فى كلمته: علينا أن نصبر بعض الوقت وليس معنى ذلك التسويف ولكن نتخذ من الإجراءات ما يمكننا من التغلب على المشكلات ولا مكان للمقصرين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محمد مرسى فى كلمته: وجهت قيادات الشرطة وبمعاونة الجيش أن قطع الطريق جريمة ومن لديه مظلمة أأثم إن لم أستمع لها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مصدر عسكرى للجزيرة: مرسى عرض حقيبة الدفاع على سامى عنان لكنه إعتذر لأسباب صحية

المصدر : قناة الجزيرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عشرات الآلاف يتجمعون فى ميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الإتحادية دعما لقرارات مرسى

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

النهارده أنا سعيد جدا 
على الرغم من أني مش ضدد العسكر ولا بقول يسقط حكم العسكر 
بالعكس أنا بحترم الجيش المصري جدا وهو على رأسي من فوق 

لكن سعيد بالخطوة التجديدة اللي قام بيها الرئيس 

أخيرا حاجه فرحتني من وقت ما الثورة قامت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> النهارده أنا سعيد جدا 
> على الرغم من أني مش ضدد العسكر ولا بقول يسقط حكم العسكر 
> بالعكس أنا بحترم الجيش المصري جدا وهو على رأسي من فوق 
> 
> لكن سعيد بالخطوة التجديدة اللي قام بيها الرئيس 
> 
> أخيرا حاجه فرحتني من وقت ما الثورة قامت


الحمد لله يا أبوحميد
ربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مصد مطلع للحرة: المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى والفريق أول سامى عنان قيد الإقامة الجبرية

المصدر: قناة الحرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الفريق رضا محمود حافظ يؤدى اليمين الدستورية وزير دولة للإنتاج الحربى

المصدر: الفضائية المصرية

----------


## فراشة

> مصد مطلع للحرة: المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى والفريق أول سامى عنان قيد الإقامة الجبرية
> 
> المصدر: قناة الحرة


اتمنى يكون الخبر صحيح

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اتمنى يكون الخبر صحيح


ما أظنش الخبر صحيح يا فراشة
علشان فيه خبر عاجل نقلا عن الجزيرة بيقول 
طنطاوى وعنان ضمن الفريق الرئاسى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رئاسة الجمهورية تنفى ما تردد فى بعض وسائل الإعلام عن وضع المشير وعنان قيد الإقامة الجبرية

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رئاسة الجمهورية: لا نية لإعادة مجلس الشعب المنحل والإنتخابات البرلمانية بعد شهرين من الدستور

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مصادر أمنية: فتح معبر رفح فى الإتجاهين غدا

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

محكمة جنايات القاهرة تقضى ببراءة جميع المتهمين فى موقعة الجمل
المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى ينيب نائبه المستشار محمود مكى لبحث موضوع تعيين المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود سفيرا مع المجلس الأعلى للقضاء

المصدر: القناة الفضائية المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الكنيسة تفرز أوراق الأطفال المتقدمين للقرعة الهيكلية
والقائم مقام يختار 12 طفل بالقرعة 
المصدر : قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

باراك أوباما رئيسا للولايات المتحدة لفترة ثانية
المصدر: قناة الحرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مصادر لقناة العربية: زيارة مرتقبة لرئيس الوزراء المصرى إلى غزة غدا

المصدر: قناة العربية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى يقبل إستقالة وزير النقل والمواصلات 

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الإخوان والسلفيون يؤجلون مظاهرات الغد لأجل غير مسمى

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أنباء عن إتفاق بين الرئيس ومجلس القضاء الأعلى على أن يقتصر التحصين على القرارات السيادية

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ياسر على: بيان الرئاسة يؤكد على أن الرئيس يحمل كل التقدير للسلطة القضائية

المصدر : قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ياسر على : بيان الرئيس يؤكد على أن تحصين قرارات الرئاسة يقتصر على القرارات السيادية

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*نادى قضاة مصر يدعو جموع القضاء إلى بدء الإعتصام غدا بمقر النادى

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

تأسيسية الدستور تعتبر المتغيبين مستقيلين وتصعد 11 من الإحتياطيين

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الغريانى يعلن أن عدد الحضور بجلسة اليوم 85 عضو

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المادة الأولى: جمهورية مصر العربية دولة مستقلة ذات سيادة وهى موحدة لا تقبل التجزئة ونظامها ديموقراطى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار حسام الغريانى: تأسيسية الدستور تعد مذكرة توضيحية للمسودة تنشر قريبا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حوار الرئيس يذاع فى العاشرة مساء على قنوات التليفزيون

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجلس نقابة المحاميين يحيل النقيب سامح عاشور إلى مجلس التأديب لحضوره عمومية القضاة  المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

بدء مراسم تسليم مسودة الدستور الجديد لرئيس الجمهورية

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور: الجمعية استلمت أكثر من 35000 رسالة بها تعديلات ومقترحات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور:الجمعية درست نحو مليون تعليق من المواطنين تم نشرها على موقع الجمعية على الإنترنت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور:الجمعية عقدت 49 جلسة إستماع فى مواقع وتجمعات مختلفة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور:تجنبنا المواد محل الخلاف وكتبنا ما اتفق عليه أعضاء الجمعية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور:استعانت الجمعية بخبراء فى كل الفروع
الباب الأول أعلى من قيمة الديموقراطية والمواطنة وأكد على السيادة التامة للمواطنين واستقلال القضاء

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور:الباب الثانى نظم السلطات العامة تنظيما دقيقا وينظم القوات المسلحة والشرطة والقضاء العسكرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور:بادر يا سيادة الرئيس اليوم قبل الغد لدعوة الشعب للإستفتاء على الدستور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور:بالإستفتاء على الدستور تنتهى المرحلة الإنتقالية وتسقط جميع الإعلانات الدستورية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار الغريانى رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية للدستو سلم الرئيس محمد مرسى مسودة الدستور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى : فى هذا اليوم يسطر شعب مصر العظيم صفحة ناصعة جديدة فى تاريخ حضارته وكتاب مجده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى  يشكر حسام الغريانى وأعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور على ما بذلوه من جهد ويقول :نأمل أن نعبر بالدستور الجديد إلى مستقبل زاهر وقد تقلصت فى هذا المشروع صلاحيات رئيس الجمهورية فلا يستطيع حل البرلمان إلا إستفتاء وإذا جاءت نتيجة الإستفتاء بالرفض وجب عليه الإستقالة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى : أحسب أن مشروع الدستور جاء معبرا عن أهداف الثورة العظيمة ثورة 25 يناير وهو يساوى بين جميع المصريين فى الحقوق والواجبات

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى : أجدد الدعوة لفتح حوار وطنى جاد حول هموم الوطن بكل صراحة وتجرد لإننهاء المرحلة الإنتقالية فى أسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى :الديموقراطية ثقافة تتجذر وتتراكم بالممارسة وها نحن نفعل وإنا ماضون إلى ذلك بإذن الله
وإنى وأنا بصدد دعوة الأمة إلى التصويت على هذا الدستور الجديد لا أنسى الدور الوطنى للقضاء المصرى بالإشراف على الإستفتاءات والإنتخابات وأثق أن القضاء المصرى سيبقى حارس العدل وأن قضاة مصر سيكونون عونا لوطنهم وشعبهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئيس محمد مرسى :سأصدر قرارى اليوم بدعوة جموع الشعب المصرى للإستفتاء علىالدستور وذلك يوم السبت الذى أدعو الله أن يكون يوما جديدا من أيام مصر وليذهب الجميع إلى هذا الإستفتاء ليقول رأيه فى هذا المشروع بكل حرية ومسئولية وشفافية فبنا جميعا يبنى الوطن فالديموقراطية هى المشاركة وهىالتعبير عن الرأى وأدعو جميع المواطنين لينظروا بتدبر وروية فى هذا المشروع إرضاء لضمائرنا لنختار ما يصلح بلادنا ويحقق آمالنا وآمال أبنائنا وأحفادنا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحشود المؤيدة للرئيس محمد مرسى تهتف وتلوح بأعلام مصر وتحتفل بإطلاق الألعاب النارية وتردد الأغانى الوطنية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحمد شفيق: يوم أسود فى تاريخ الديموقراطية وفى تاريخ النظام وفى تاريخ كل شيء مر اليوم على مصر

المصدر: قناة العربية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رئيس اللجنة القانونية لحزب الحرية والعدالة لبرنامج الحياة اليوم: لا أعتقد أن القضاة سيقاطعون الإشراف على الإستفتاء

المصدر : قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الزند : قضاة مصر قرروا عدم الإشراف على الإستفتاء على الدستور الجديد

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

> أحمد شفيق: يوم أسود فى تاريخ الديموقراطية وفى تاريخ النظام وفى تاريخ كل شيء مر اليوم على مصر
> 
> المصدر: قناة العربية


للآسف عنده حق

بس عايز أسأل هو كل القضاه والمحاكم مقاطعه 

أشمعنى الدسيتورية اللي شغاله   ؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> للآسف عنده حق
> 
> بس عايز أسأل هو كل القضاه والمحاكم مقاطعه 
> 
> أشمعنى الدسيتورية اللي شغاله   ؟


المحكمة الدستورية علقت جلساتها والنظر فى أى قضايا إلى أجل غير مسمى
هناك أناس يقولون أن الناس منعتهم من دخول المحكمة ولم يكن هناك تأمين من قوات الشرطة حتى أنه لم يتمكن من الدخول سوى 3 قضاة
وأناس آخرون يقولون أن هذا غير صحيح وأن قوات الشرطة كانت تؤمن المحكمة وأن ال 3 قضاة الذين ذهبوا إلى المحكمة هم الذين تمكنوا من الدخول دون أى عوائق بينما باقىالقضاة لم يغادروا منازلهم من الأصل
وسنظل هكذا فى دوامةالأخبار المتناقضة لشهور قادمة على ما أعتقد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجلس القضاء الأعلى يوافق على ندب القضاة وأعضاء النيابة للإشراف على إستفتاء الدستور

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المجلس الأعلى لهيئة قضايا الدولة: الدستور الجديد يعيد لنا جانبا من إختصاصاتنا التى سلبت منا

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سيف عبدالفتاح: أعلن إستقالتى من هيئة مستشارى الرئاسة
المصدر: الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أيمن الصياد مستشار رئيس الجمهورية : إستقالة جميع أعضاء الهيئة الإستشارية (المستقلين) للرئيس بعد فشلها فى إقناعه بالتراجع

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عمرو الليثى :تقدمت بإستقالتى مع د. سيف عبدالفتاح وا/أيمن الصياد من طاقم مستشارى رئيس الجمهورية

المصدر : قناة المحور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مراسل الجزيرة: اشتباكات فى شارع الخليفة المأمون بالقاهرة وسماع إطلاق نار

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

رويترز: شيخ الأزهر يدعو المصريين إلى الهدوء والحوار بعد أحداث اليوم

المصدر: قناة العربية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عبد الحكيم بحيرى نائب رئيس تحرير جريدة الحرية والعدالة يؤكد القتيل سقط من جانب الإخوان ويوجد آخر فى حالة حرجة ونحن نظمنا أكببر مليونية فى تاريخ مصر ولم يتم إلقاء حجر واحد خلالها..ويسأل مذيع قناة العربية من الذى يلقى المولتوف؟

المصدر قناة العربية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المتحدث بإسم وزارة الصحة: 58 حالة إصابة بين المتظاهرين فى محيط قصر الإتحادية

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجلس الوزراء يصدر بيانا يدعو فيه للهدوء وإنسحاب جميع المتظاهرين من محيط الإتحاديةال

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الرئاسة: الحرس الجمهورى يخلى محيط قصر الإتحادية فى الثالثة عصرا مع حظر التجول فى محيط القصر

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إنسحاب مؤيدى الرئيس مرسى من محيط القصر الرئاسى إستجابة لنداء قوات الحرس الجمهورى بذلك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مصادر للجزيرة مباشر مصر: المستشار محمود مكى نائب الرئيس يستقيل من منصبه
المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار محمود مكى فى تصريحات خاصة لقناة الحياة: تقدمت بإستقالتى أكثر من مرة ولكن كان يتم رفضها
وإستقلت من رئاسة الجمهورية لإختلاف طبيعة العمل السياسى عن طبيعة تكوينى كقاضى
المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مراسل التليفزيون: إستقالة فاروق العقدة محافظ البك المركزى

القناة الفضائية  المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مراسل التليفزيون: أنباء عن ترشيح هشام رامز لمنصب محافظ البنك المركزى

المصدر: القناة الفضائية المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجلس الوزراء ينفى ما أعلنه التليفزيون المصرى بشأن إستقالة محافظ البنك المركزى الدكتور فاروق العقدة

المصدر: قناة الحياة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مجهولون يلقون قنابل مولتوف على خيام المعتصمين أمام قصر اللإتحادية والأمن يتدخل لفض الإشتباك

المصدر: قناة النيل للأخبار

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*الاتحاد الأوروبى لا يفكر فى التدخل العسكرى بسوريا

أكد الاتحاد الأوربى دعمه لحل سياسى للأزمة فى سوريا، ولكن دون تدخل عسكرى مباشر، حيث إن هذا الخيار الأخير من الممكن أن يفاقم الأوضاع فى البلد، وقالت الوزيرة الأيرلندية للشئون الأوروبية لوسيندا كرايتون "إن الاتحاد الأوروبى يجب أن يقوم بمبادرات جديدة لإنهاء النزاع السورى، لكنه لا يفكر فى تدخل عسكرى مباشر".

ووفقا لصحيفة "إيه بى سى" الأسبانية فقالت كرايتون، إن "المأساة" السورية لا يمكن أن تستمر بدون أن يقوم الاتحاد الأوروبى بمبادرات جديدة، وأن يتحرك ويبذل مجهودا كبيرا لحل الأزمة السورية، مشددة على أن التدخل العسكرى المباشر فى سوريا لم يحظ بموافقة الدول الـ27 الأعضاء حيث إنه سيزيد الوضع سوءا.

وأكدت على ضرورة دعم جهود المبعوث العربى الأخضر الإبراهيمى لوقف العنف الذى يتبعه نظام الأسد فى حق شعبه، رغم الصعوبات التى تواجه الاتحاد الأوروبى، مشيرة إلى أن الإبراهيمى سيكون مدعوا إلى بروكسيل فى فبراير المقبل فى اجتماع وزراء الخارجية الأوروبيين.

اليوم السابع*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إستطاع منتخب الإمارات الفوز بكأس خليجى 21 بعد فوزه على المنتخب العراقى بهدفين مقابل هدف

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*حريق بقاطرة بحرية بجوار ميناء الأتكة..و4 سيارات إطفاء للسيطرة عليها

شب حريق منذ قليل، بقاطرة بحرية بجوار ميناء الأتكة بالسويس أثناء عمليات الصيانة بها، حيث تلقت غرفة عمليات والطوارئ للدفاع المدنى بالسويس إخطاراً من مسئولى الميناء بارتفاع السنة اللهب من القاطرة بشكل كبير.

من جانبه قال اللواء خالد بهجت مدير إدارة الدفاع المدنى بالسويس لـ "اليوم السابع" إنه حاليا فى مكان الواقعة ومعه 4 سيارات إطفاء وجارى السيطرة على الحريق.*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مدير أمن شمال سيناء: إطلاق سراح جميع الجنود المختطفين وهم الآن بحوزة القوات المسلحة

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المتحدث العسكرى: المخابرات الحربية تحرر الجنود المختطفين بالتعاون مع قبائل وأهالى سيناء

المصدر: قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مراسل الجزيرة: فتح معبر رفح بعد إطلاق سراح الجنود المصريين السبعة فى سيناء

المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> مراسل الجزيرة: فتح معبر رفح بعد إطلاق سراح الجنود المصريين السبعة فى سيناء
> 
> المصدر: قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

صفوت عبدالغنى فى كلمة الأحزاب أمام الرئيس مرسى : نطالب بإعادة منصب وزير الدولة للشئون الأفريقية أو نائب الرئيس للشئون الأفريقية

المصدر القناة الفضائية المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أكرم الجنزورى فى كلمته أمام الرئيس مرسى: قضية تأمين مصر من مياه النيل أمن قومى لا يمكن التفريط فيها

المصدر: القناة الفضائية المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أكرم الجنزورى فى كلمته أمام الرئيس مرسى: لابد من التفكير فى المصالح المشتركة وليس الحديث عن الصدام

المصدر: القناة الفضائية المصرية

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته فى اللقاء الشعبى حول حقوق مصر المائية: أقدم خالص العزاء لأسرة النقيب أبو شقرة الذى أستشهد فى سيناء أمس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته فى اللقاء الشعبى حول حقوق مصر المائية:عهدنا وقسمنا أن تمضى مصر دائما إلى الأمام

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى :النظام البائد بأظافره وحوافره وأنيابه وبعض من يعاونه أبدا لن يعود بحول الله ثم من بعده تأييد هذا الشعب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى : واهم كل من يتصور أنه يمكن أن يعود بنا خطوة للخلف

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى : إن نقصت مياه النيل قطرة واحدة فدماؤنا هى البديل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى: من يتصور أن شعب مصر يمكن أن ينشغل بتحدياته بعد الثورة عن حماية أرضه واهم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى: الشعب المصرى يصبر على كل شيء إلا أن تهدد حدوده وأمنه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى: المشكلة التى نواجهها اليوم هى حصيلة تراكمات وليست وليدة اللحظة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته فى اللقاء الشعبى حول حقوق مصر المائية:إلى الشعب المصرى أؤكد لكم أن جميع الخيارات لدينا مفتوحة فى التعامل مع هذا الملف ولسنا دعاة حرب لكننا لا نسمح أبدا بأن يهدد أمننا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته فى اللقاء الشعبى حول حقوق مصر المائية:أدعو الجميع أن نتناسى الخلافات السياسية والصراعات الحزبية فى هذه المرحلة وأدعو الجميع إلى مصالحة وطنية شاملة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى فى كلمته فى اللقاء الشعبى حول حقوق مصر المائية:هدف هذه الدعوة الولاء الطلق لمصر الحبيبة دون شعارات أو مزايدات وأنا واثق من أن هناك قيادات وطنية ستستجيب وأنا مستعد للذهاب للجميع حسبة لله ولتحقيق مصلحة الوطن أنا مستعد أن أذهب للجميع نريد بذلك الوصول لإستراتيجية موحدة بين الرئيس والشعب لحماية التاريخ والحاضر والمستقبل

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى: إلى دول حوض النيل وخاصة الشعب الأثيوبى الصديق العزيز وإلى الحكومة الأثيوبية لقد سعت مصر وما تزال إلى تأكيد الإحترام المتبادل وتعظيما لخيار التعاون والتنمية والتواصل وترتكز على عدم الممانعة فى إقامة مشروعات تنموية فى الدول الأفريقية ولكن بشرط ألا تضر بحقوق مصر ولو بقطرة واحدة

----------


## أحمد ناصر

مرسى: لا مجال للقبول بأى ضرر لأى طرف ولا نريد أبدا أن نوجد عداوة ولا قطيعة ولكن على العكس تماما نحن حريصون كل الحرص على أن يكون التعاون بيننا وأن تكون التنمية لأفريقيا على أعلى مستوى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حركة تغييرات وشيكة فى المحافظين تشمل 17 محافظة

المصدر: قناة العربية
قناة مصر 25
قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

سماح محمد أحمد قنديل محافظا لبورسعيد

إسماعيل حسن عطية محافظا لأسوان

المصدر: قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

المستشار محمد ماهر الظاهر بيبرس محافظا للبحر الأحمر

محمود محمد أحمد خليفة محافظا للوادى الجديد

المصدر: قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

م حسن الرفاعى محافظا للإسماعيلية

بدر طنطاوى بدر الغندور محافظا لمرسى مطروح

المصدر قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

طارق فتح الله خضر محافظا لدمياط

م.  عادل أسعد محمد محافظ للأقصر

المصدر قناة مصر 25

----------


## أحمد ناصر

د. صلاح محمد أحمد محافظا لقنا

المصدر: قناة مصر 25

----------


## ابن البلد

أصدر الرئيس المؤقت المستشار عدلى منصور اليوم الجمعة قرارا جمهوريا بحل مجلس الشورى. 
كما أصدر رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت قرارا بتعيين اللواء محمد رافت شحاتة مستشارا أمنيا 
لرئيس الجمهورية وتعيين محمد أحمد فريد رئيسا لجهاز المخابرات العامة.


المصدر التلفزيون المصري

----------


## ابن البلد

المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان يصل منصة رابعة العدوية.
وينفي خبر إعتقاله

المصدر بوابة الأهرام

----------


## ابن البلد

المرشد يصف "الجيش" بـ"العظيم" ويؤكد: نحن نفديك وأنت تفدينا

وصف محمد بديع المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، من أعلى منصة رابعة العدوية، الجيش المصري، بـ"الجيش العظيم".

وقال بديع، "شعبك ينتظرك ياجيش مصر"، نحن نحميك في ظهرك وأنت تحمينا من أعداءنا، نحن نفديك وأنت تفدينا

----------


## ksafollow

زيادة متابعين| حملات اعلانية 
| ادارة حسابات ومواقع | خدمات سوشيال ميديا
www.ksafollow.com
00966550428976
--

----------


## alsab3ee

ياااااااااااااااه اياام زماان

----------

